# Que and Cruze Results...



## Greg Rempe (Jul 19, 2008)

*Grand Champ:*  Chix Swine and Bovine
*Reserve Champ:* Tarheel Smokers

*Virginia Governor's Award:* Pigs on the Run (bbqc member)

*Chicken:*
1. Tarheel Smokers
2. Princess and the Pig (bbqc member)
3. Tar River BBQ

*Ribs:*
1. JD Smokin Misfits (bbqc member)
2. Virginia BBQ Pirates
3. Chix Swine and Bovine

*Pork:*
1. Pigs on the Run
2. Dizzy Pigs
3. Hoss's BBQ (bbqc member)

*Brisket:*
1. Virginia BBQ Pirates
2. Pigs on the Run
3. Chix Swine and Bovine

*Anything Butt*:
1. Dizzy Pigs
2. Hoss's BBQ

*Anything Butt (dessert)*
1. Hoss's BBQ
2. Pigs on the Run

Bill mentioned that this was the hardest 8 months of his life...but thanked the BBQ Central Show for helping get the word out and making it such the success it was...  

There were many compliments as far as how the contest was run and the KCBS Reps that were there said that it was as good a contest as the Salisbury contest!

Great job Bill!!


----------



## Unity (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bill mentioned that this was the hardest 8 months of his life...but thanked the BBQ Central Show for helping get the word out and making it such the success it was...
> 
> There were many compliments as far as how the contest was run and the KCBS Reps that were there said that it was as good a contest as the Salisbury contest!
> 
> Great job Bill!!


Sensational, Bill!

Congrats to everyone who got a walk!

--John


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners and those that got calls and big "JOB WELL DONE" to Bill the Grill Guy and all those who helped put this comp together and made it happen.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to all those who got calls!!! & Congratulations to BTGG for doing such an outstanding job.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations Bill for putting together a great contest and congratulations to al that competed and got calls!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job Bill!  Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to all, especially our guys!  Someone tell
Hoss he needs to start posting again, he's obviously
a fantastic cook.

Way to go Bill!  It's unbelievable that your leadership
to this to a state championship!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!
Great job Bill!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got back a little over an hour ago from the campground.  Let me say that Bill did an exceptional job with the organization and making this event a success.  I was proud to be part of the whole thing.  It was run top notch in my opinion.  Sure, we have a few small bugs to work out, but from the comments I heard everyone had a great time and it was truly a cooks contest.  I encourage you all to get your reservations in for next year because it will be bigger and better.

Many congrats to Bill for a job well done !!!  except for working my ass off


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I fell asleep on the floor next to my desk in the AC waiting for my puter to boot up after leaving it for the weekend.  It was the hardest, most enjoyable thing I have been a part of.  Thanks to Gary my partner in crime for all the help.  We are already planning next year and shooting for a 50 team cut off.  DID I JUST SAY THAT?  I hope everyone here can make the trip for July 17th, 18th 2008.  I will post pics in the AM when I can find my camera.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job Bill. Thats a big contest for a start up. Congrads to all who walked.


----------



## WildFireEric (Jul 21, 2008)

*Too Much Fun*

First of all, Bill and Gary did a helluva job in pulling this one off. Great location (campsites are much more comfy than the hotter grassy area), great organization, everything works, lots of friends, no rush in kicking us out. It was awesome. Kudos to everyone that helped make this happen.

One minor question, who is the last one to leave? The person who is the last to pack up or the 2nd to last to pack but stops at the store and yaks for an hour and get passed up the the "last to pack up". To that team, I may have just broken your streak of being the last to leave. 

Below are some pics that we took. Sorry no pics of our anything butt and no brisket pics. Ran outta time figuring out how to slice the thing and almost DQ'd. Anything butt was lots of fun with it being an 'onsite' judging. We ran a little low on time and I still managed to cook the 4th place dessert on my Weber ("bourbon" pudding bread). Note: the alcohol did cook out of the sauce, so you can't bust us for feeding a 'minor' judge. I forgot to card him, anyways. If he thinks all booze is this tasty, he'll become a fine alchy someday.



 

 

 

 


 

 

 





Besides getting kicked for trying to sleep during the awards ceremony, I did comment during the awards for Chicken, that we would be 'shut out' when Bill did not call my name for 10th. Afterall, how would we place 9th or higher? I'd be happy to not be dead last. Who knew that adding crack would help us almost win?  :?  Seriously, I'd never think we'd get as many calls as we did today. I was happy that the food was actually edible.

Once again, props to Bill and everyone that helped, for the hard work and dedication to pull this one off and make it such a success. I think Bill mentioned something last year about hoping to have 25 teams competing and making this a VA state championship. I guess he got what he asked for (and more). C Ya next year..


----------



## WildFireEric (Jul 21, 2008)

*Reservation for next year*

FYI,
While I forgot the date for next year's comp, I just called and asked for a reservation for a park model cabin for next year. There is one other reservation that beat mine. So if anyone is going and wants a cabin, you may wanna hurry.

Bill, if you're reading this, can you remind us of the dates for next year, so I can either get it off or call in sick


----------



## Chiles (Jul 21, 2008)

All,
It was a real pleasure being part of this event.  My first real competition and I got to walk for Chicken.  Bill really put a lot into this and it showed.

Bill and Gary, I cannot say enough how much I appreciate you guys (and the rest of the board) for getting me to where I am with my cooking.  I'm looking forward to the next competition.

I know where I made my mistakes and I can't wait for another chance 


-Chiles


----------



## Chiles (Jul 21, 2008)

All,
It was a real pleasure being part of this event.  My first real competition and I got to walk for Chicken.  Bill really put a lot into this and it showed.

Bill and Gary, I cannot say enough how much I appreciate you guys (and the rest of the board) for getting me to where I am with my cooking.  I'm looking forward to the next competition.

I know where I made my mistakes and I can't wait for another chance 


-Chiles


----------

